# Stages of learning Covenant Theology



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 29, 2006)

It might (I say humbly) be helpful for some to see one person's stages in learning Covenant Theology.

(This is not meant to be a universal pattern, just how it's happened in my case.)

Stage #1 - In stage one I, after learning of the existence itself of Covenant Theology, just jumped into it reading a thousand different sources, mostly short articles that gave basic overviews, mostly found on the internet which has a wealth of such material, but also sections on the covenants in systematic theologies and dictionaries of theology, etc. It should be state also that just knowing basic Reformed, five solas, doctrines of grace doctrine itself is the foundation of course for learning Covenant Theology In this stage I pretty much got the measure of the subject in a basic way, but was still hazy in the usual ways about it all. This was about two or three years ago, then I left it alone for awhile; and then --

Stage #2 - Stage two for me, unplanned but just going along and following a natural line of self-study, turned out to be getting a basic understanding of biblical theology (of course the discipline that compliments systematic theology). Geerhardus Vos was my main source and influence, and frankly I never came across another source and influence for biblical theology that helped me more than Mr. Vos, though I didn't shelter myself rom othet BT influences. This also led into seeing the Bible as history (history of redemption). Vos' eschatological angle confused me for awhile, but I eventually caught on to that as well. In this stage I was acquiring all the classic books one can acquire now in this internet age.

Stage #3 - Now currently in this stage three I am consolidating all the previous learning. I'm doing this by reading works complete that sum up Covenant Theology and reading works complete that are classic statements. All the classic works I've acquired now have come into focus in terms of just what they are and where they reside in it all and which ones I'll really get something from. In this third stage I'm also putting down my understanding of Covenant Theology in notes that are more than mere scattered notes but that are more organized.

In the midst of the above I've read the Bible complete twice (that is to say in the last three years or so I've made two complete readings of the Bible) which I want to add here because it's the basic material you deal with when learning covenant theology (obviously). I'm not saying, by the way, that I've only read the Bible twice, but in the last three years it's been twice. I mean by that: when you set everything else aside and start at Genesis 1 and read the Bible straight through.

My current subject regarding Covenant Theology (and the ultimate one) is see the connections between Christian practice (or Christian piety, to use that oft-misused and abused word) and Covenant Theology. 

Just as the intersection of Covenant Theology and eschatology is 'untilled' (as someone wrote) the intersection of Covenant Theology and Christian piety (practice) is similarly there to be discerned and elucidated and done.

None of it is anything new, of course, it's just seeing it more powerfully. Seeing parts in relation to the whole.

Packer on Covenant Piety: "...the one pattern of covenant piety, consisting of faith, repentance, love, joy, praise, hope, hatred of sin, desire for sanctity, a spirit of prayer, and readiness to battle the world, the flesh, and the devil in order to glorify God..."

*Summation:* I'd like to be able to get a basic complete understanding of Covenant Theology in this time of my life so I can look back at these four or five years and know that in that time, when I had the opportunity, I learned the most valuable subject a person can learn (in my opinion), and I really got it into understanding, and practiced it from there on. What I mean by that is: I don't want to be a life-student in the sense of always approaching a subject in a desultory manner. I want Covenant Theology to be foundational to my understanding of myself, the world, and God, and God's Plan, and history from eternity to eternity, as I move on doing in life whatever God leads me to do.

[Edited on 1-29-2006 by TimeRedeemer]


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Jan 29, 2006)

A point I thought was central regarding the teaching of Covenant Theology might have been lost in another thread, and I think bears repeating:

It seems to me that the structure Thomas Boston used to explain doctrine and the Bible and the plan of God - Covenant understanding of theology in general - is one that should be used more; I refer to the underlying structure of seeing man in his:

State of Innocence

State of Sin

State of Grace (Regeneration)

State of Glory

This is a pattern that people can remember and that catches the imagination. I think it's telling that Boston's _Human Nature in its Fourfold State_ had a folk popularity that rivalled Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_ in its day, and was popular with rural "shepherds on the hills" so to speak. 

When you use the four states of man you combine redemptive history - from eternity to eternity - and soteriology in one basic, memorable structure. 

Just a thought...

[Edited on 1-29-2006 by TimeRedeemer]


----------



## non dignus (Jan 29, 2006)

I would recommend _Covenant and Creation_, by W.J. Dumbrell

and _Covenant Theology in Reformed Perspective_, Karlberg.

[Edited on 2-2-2006 by non dignus]


----------

